# Hank Williams Jr.: Obama a 'Muslim president' who hates military, farming, U.S.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hank Williams Jr.: Obama a 'Muslim president' who hates military, farming, U.S.*

hank williams jr obama
August 19, 2012
By: Joe Newby
Hank Williams Jr. performs onstage at the 2012 CMT Music awards the Bridgestone Arena on June 6, 2012 in Nashville, Tennessee.
Credits: 
Sara Kauss/Getty Images








*Related topics*


hank williams jr obama
iowa state fair
ESPN

While appearing at the Iowa State Fair Friday, country music singer Hank Williams Jr. gave his audience a fiery anti-Obama encore, the Des Moines Register reported.
"We've got a Muslim president who hates farming, hates the military, hates the U.S. and we hate him," he told the audience of nearly 8,500, who responded with loud and enthusiastic cheers.
After singing, "We Don't Apologize For America" the audience chanted "USA, USA," the Register reported. Williams smiled and told the crowd he was their mouth piece.
Last October, Williams caused controversy when he criticized Speaker John Boehner for playing golf with Obama while appearing on Fox and Friends, calling it "one of the biggest political mistakes ever."
"It would be like Hitler playing golf with Netanyahu," he said.
As a result, ESPN pulled his song from Monday Night Football, where it had played for over two decades.
Williams continued his sharp criticism of the President with a song called "Keep the Change," a tune that also criticized Fox News for "twisting [his words] all around."

http://www.examiner.com/article/han...slim-president-who-hates-military-farming-u-s


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Always like this guy and his music. And, he is a big fan of .41 caliber wheel guns.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

cousteau said:


> Always like this guy and his music. And, he is a big fan of .41 caliber wheel guns.


I think he is a big fan of whiskey, guitars, guns, cars, pussy and hating Democrats. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

What a shocker ESPN pulled his song , I guess free speech and dissent is only for the left. Maybe they can replace it with this.

He said that all must lend a hand
To make this country strong again
Mmm, mmm, mm!
Barack Hussein Obama
He said we must be fair today
Equal work means equal pay
Mmm, mmm, mm!
Barack Hussein Obama
He said that we must take a stand
To make sure everyone gets a chance
Mmm, mmm, mm!
Barack Hussein Obama
He said red, yellow, black or white
All are equal in his sight
Mmm, mmm, mm!
Barack Hussein Obama
Yes!
Mmm, mmm, mm
Barack Hussein Obama

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/09/24/lyrics-songs-president-obama/#ixzz241XoJTVk​


----------

